# Costume Class:Yes, my husband is a clown!



## wendyluvsminis (Jul 24, 2010)

This is our little sweet-heart, Ole Country Roads Bless the Irish at her first big show! Hubby Mike was sooo sick, (had surgery a couple days later!) but really pulled it together for his first ever costume class and second time showing halter. I think he cuts a fine figure in both! If you can't guess, Irish is a bucking bull! Her horns are made of wrapped paper towel holder. Next year, I am going to make much larger horns. Stuffed clothe ones to tie under her neck. And she, being a lttle girl, didn't have the proper Bull "hard-ware", which we will add (for authenticity sake, mind you) next year too! The 'little Buckeroo" on her back was put together in about 6 weeks of trips to thrift and resale shops. We had so much fun, but people thought we were nuts, trying on the kids cowboy boots on an assortment of teddy bares and other stuffed animals, until we found this little porcelain fellow, who has a broken hand. Maybe from a calf roping accident? Irish was also shown by a youth handler and did such a nice job for Faye in Youth Halter and Showmanship! (blue ribbons in both). We are thinking that Irish might be a good little horse for hospital and nursing home visits. She is so sweet. And parades would be fun too!


----------



## twister (Jul 24, 2010)

What a cutie Irish is



Congratulations to your husband for having an extremely well developed sense of humour



Congrats toFaye too.

Yvonne


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 24, 2010)

How cool!!!! Thanks for sharing! I hope hubby is better now?


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jul 24, 2010)

ThreeCFarm said:


> How cool!!!! Thanks for sharing! I hope hubby is better now?


He is hopefully on the mend! He had to have his gallbladder out. And might have to have part of his esophagus out, if it doesn't heal right. Eeeee! He had been practicing for weeks, his "exit" from the ring---"accidentally" dropping his shorts, to reveal wild Hawaiian shorts under neath! There were some gasps when he entered the ring, at first glance the little buckeroo looks like a real kid, and people were saying "Look at the baby! Whose baby is that?" There would have been more gasps if his pants fell off! But he wasn't feeling well enough! Well, there's next year!


----------



## A Little Blessing (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy cow!



She looks JUST like my silver buckskin who's name is Blessing (Little Church's Called Her Blessed). Holy cow.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jul 25, 2010)

A Little Blessing said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> 
> 
> She looks JUST like my silver buckskin who's name is Blessing (Little Church's Called Her Blessed). Holy cow.


What a beautiful name! Can you post a picture of her, please!


----------

